# these are on the way



## avia (Dec 1, 2007)

ive purchased these boards and i think theyre on thier way has anyone here purchased these chip cards. the part that threw me off and intrigued me to try them is the fact they are power boards which usually arent high in pgm bur the pics are interesting


----------



## avia (Dec 1, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/2olbj8


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 1, 2007)

avia,

How to shorten that long link you posted.

#1 Type followed by the text you want displayed for the link
#4 Close the url tag as usual with


----------



## Noxx (Dec 2, 2007)

URL repaired with tinyurl.com


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 11, 2008)

Did you get the boards? I often see those on ebay but the price is always sky high. What did you find in them?


----------

